# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Question concernant l'quipe de modration de www.developpez.com

## pc.bertineau

Bonjour,

a fait 2 mois que je me remets  frquenter ce forum, dans le cadre de mon  stage, et je me pose une question, qui je vous rassure, ne m'empche pas encore de dormir la nuit, mais bon... j'aimerais bien savoir :

Est-ce que les modrateurs/administrateurs/rdacteurs touchent une quelconque rmunration pour leur prsence active sur le forum...

Parce qu'en fait j'hallucine un peu sur le temps pass par certains  rpondre  nos questions, tester nos bouts de code, mme nous faire du dbogage des fois...

Alors si on me rpond qu'ils sont bnvoles et sont, eux aussi, sur leur lieu de travail... dtes moi quelles sont vos entreprises ?!!!

en tout cas chapeau  ::king::

----------


## gorgonite

on est tous bnvoles...

----------


## Jannus

Sur une journe de 24h il est possible d'en bosser 8h, de manger, dormir et autres ncessits naturelles et de disposer malgr tout de quelques heures de loisirs.

Certains passent des heures  faire du sport,  regarder la TV, etc.
D'autres mettent leurs comptences au service des autres.
Parfois ces autres sont les bnficiaires des Restos du Coeur, parfois ce sont les membres de Developpez.com  :;):

----------


## cchatelain

Voila... Pas mieux que les autres  :;):  Avant je faisais du bnvolat pour la Croix Rouge. Maintenant que j'ai une famille et des enfants je fais du bnvolat pour developpez.com. Au moins a me permet de le faire de chez moi, et c'est un gros avantage niveau organisation.

----------


## Alcatz

Bonjour !



> Parce qu'en fait j'hallucine un peu sur le temps pass par certains  rpondre  nos questions, tester nos bouts de code, mme nous faire du dbogage des fois...
> 
> Alors si on me rpond qu'ils sont bnvoles et sont, eux aussi, sur leur lieu de travail... dtes moi quelles sont vos entreprises ?!!!
> 
> en tout cas chapeau


En fait de rmunration, ce genre de message vaut tout l'or du monde !
 ::merci::

----------


## Katyucha

> on est tous bnvoles...


T'es bien le seul  ::D: 

Non, je rigole, on est bien tous bnvole.

Mais l'apport personnel va au dela, puisque developpez.com est une rfrence dans le monde professionel...

Un jour, un collegue m'a appell pour avoir des dtails sur un de mes cours ... 
Un autre m'a demand si c'tait bien moi sur dvp, parce qu'il recevait rgulirement la newsletter et un de mes articles tait cit dedans....etc
J'ai retrouv des questions sur le forums, trs proches d'un projet dont j'tais en assistance ...etc

Quelqu'un qui s'investi en modration et en rdaction ne perd pas son temps. Il gagne en comptence (pas facile d'crire un bon article, souvent on se remet en question , on teste, on vrifie, on corrige) et en temps (ca m'est dja arriv d'utiliser un article que j'ai crit, parce que certaines oprations ne se font pas tout les jours... ).

La modration te permet aussi de voir beaucoup de sujet, ca t'oblige a t'y interresser, a rflchir et paf! sans t'en rendre compte, tu te formes  :;):

----------


## millie

> Bonjour !
> 
> En fait de rmunration, ce genre de message vaut tout l'or du monde !


Si je te le dis tous les jours, je peux avoir tout ton argent ?  ::D:

----------


## gorgonite

> Si je te le dis tous les jours, je peux avoir tout ton argent ?



nan, faut partager avec moi aussi  :;):

----------


## ArnaudPika

> Quelqu'un qui s'investi en modration et en rdaction ne perd pas son temps. Il gagne en comptence (pas facile d'crire un bon article, souvent on se remet en question , on teste, on vrifie, on corrige) et en temps (ca m'est dja arriv d'utiliser un article que j'ai crit, parce que certaines oprations ne se font pas tout les jours... ).
> 
> La modration te permet aussi de voir beaucoup de sujet, ca t'oblige a t'y interresser, a rflchir et paf! sans t'en rendre compte, tu te formes


Je suis entierement daccord.

Moi (sur un autre site tres connu) je suis devenu modrateurs alors que sa ne faisait que 3 mois que j'avais internet. j'etait un peux depasser par tous sa, mais j'apprend vite. Aujourdui j'ai plusieurs connaisance, tels qu'une cration de forum phpbb, une meilleur hortographe ect... Mais si j'avai eu 1 euros a chaque fois ou on ma demander si j'etait payer, je serai tres tres riche.lol

----------


## Invit

> Je suis entierement daccord.
> 
> Moi (sur un autre site tres connu) je suis devenu modrateurs alors que sa ne faisait que 3 mois que j'avais internet. j'etait un peux depasser par tous sa, mais j'apprend vite. Aujourdui j'ai plusieurs connaisance, tels qu'une cration de forum phpbb, *une meilleur hortographe* ect... Mais si j'avai eu 1 euros a chaque fois ou on ma demander si j'etait payer, je serai tres tres riche.lol


Qu'est ce que a devait tre avant  ::roll::   :;): 

En tout cas il est clair que l'on se doit tous de remercier les modos, rdacteurs, et tous ceux qui passent une bonne partie de leur temps libre sur DVP, pour le travail que a reprsente et l'aide qu'ils nous apportent... Merci les gars (et les filles aussi  :;):  )


Edit : Y'a un post bien pour remercier l'quipe de DVP en fait : c'est *ici*

----------


## BiM

> Qu'est ce que a devait tre avant  
> 
> En tout cas il est clair que l'on se doit tous de remercier les modos, rdacteurs, et tous ceux qui passent une bonne partie de leur temps libre sur DVP, pour le travail que a reprsente et l'aide qu'ils nous apportent... Merci les gars (et les filles aussi  )
> 
> 
> Edit : Y'a un post bien pour remercier l'quipe de DVP en fait : c'est *ici*


Tu t'es tromp de lien, c'est ici les remerciements  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Tu t'es tromp de lien, c'est ici les remerciements


Oops, au temps pour moi, j'dite a tout de suite (en fait j'avais fait un topic rcursif  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## Jim_Nastiq

bon je post sur ce topic apres pas mal de recherche! j'ai bien lu qu'une demande d'ouverture de forums n'etait pas possible, et que si on veut le faire il faut passer dans l'equipe, alors je me demande : Comment rentrer dans l'equipe? car j'ai une opinion sur un forum que je pense serait utile pour certains et qui n'est pas prsent ici! 

dsol si mon post est genant ou si il faut le modrer messieurs  ::oops::

----------


## titoumimi

> bon je post sur ce topic apres pas mal de recherche! j'ai bien lu qu'une demande d'ouverture de forums n'etait pas possible, et que si on veut le faire il faut passer dans l'equipe, alors je me demande : Comment rentrer dans l'equipe? car j'ai une opinion sur un forum que je pense serait utile pour certains et qui n'est pas prsent ici! 
> 
> dsol si mon post est genant ou si il faut le modrer messieurs


Je ne comprends pas bien ton message...  ::oops:: 

Si tu souhaites rejoindre l'quipe de rdaction ou l'quipe de modration, tu trouveras toutes les infos ici :

http://club.developpez.com/redaction/

Aprs, si tu veux devenir membre du cot obscur uniquement pour donner ton avis sur comment les choses se passent (c'est ce qu'il ressort de ton message), sache que a risque de mal passer, il y a dja une norme quipe en place, et a fonctionne bien en l'tat, il est hors de question de faire une rvolution dans l'organisation...  ::):

----------


## BiM

> bon je post sur ce topic apres pas mal de recherche! j'ai bien lu qu'une demande d'ouverture de forums n'etait pas possible, et que si on veut le faire il faut passer dans l'equipe, alors je me demande : Comment rentrer dans l'equipe? car j'ai une opinion sur un forum que je pense serait utile pour certains et qui n'est pas prsent ici! 
> 
> dsol si mon post est genant ou si il faut le modrer messieurs


Bonjour,

Devenir modrateur
Devenir rdacteur
Les besoins humains de DVP

----------


## Jim_Nastiq

> Je ne comprends pas bien ton message... 
> 
> Si tu souhaites rejoindre l'quipe de rdaction ou l'quipe de modration, tu trouveras toutes les infos ici :
> 
> http://club.developpez.com/redaction/
> 
> Aprs, si tu veux devenir membre du cot obscur uniquement pour donner ton avis sur comment les choses se passent (c'est ce qu'il ressort de ton message), sache que a risque de mal passer, il y a dja une norme quipe en place, et a fonctionne bien en l'tat, il est hors de question de faire une rvolution dans l'organisation...



non ce n'est pas du tout mon but  ::lol::  ! j'aimerais en effet apporter ma contribution a DVP en partageant mon exprience dans le developpement des Widgets Yahoo et des Gadgets Vista et jusque la y'a pas de forums a proprement parl hormis les forums officiels microsoft et Yahoo! et comme ils ont leurs propres moteur ce n'est ni vraiment du HTML ,ni vraiment du Javascript... bref , j'ai juste eu l'ide (mauvaise ou non, a vous d'en juger) d'ouvrir une section DVP Widgets/Gadgets.

dsol pour le drangement  ::oops::

----------


## titoumimi

dans ce cas, je ne saurai trop te conseiller de contacter kerod, Responsable (X)HTML/CSS qui saura sans doute t'orienter correctement en fonction de tes dsirs  :;):

----------


## Jim_Nastiq

ok! enfin m'orienter c'est pas trop le probleme, c'etait plus dans l'optique d'apporter ma pierre a DVP  ::mouarf::  ! mais je vais contacter la personne en question pour lui soumettre mon ide... 

merci a vous  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> ok! enfin m'orienter c'est pas trop le probleme, c'etait plus dans l'optique d'apporter ma pierre a DVP  ! mais je vais contacter la personne en question pour lui soumettre mon ide... 
> 
> merci a vous


Il va justement t'orienter sur la faon d'apporter ta pierre  :;):

----------


## DMboup

> Parce qu'en fait j'hallucine un peu sur le temps pass par certains  rpondre  nos questions, tester nos bouts de code, mme nous faire du dbogage des fois...
> 
> Alors si on me rpond qu'ils sont bnvoles et sont, eux aussi, sur leur lieu de travail... dtes moi quelles sont vos entreprises ?!!!
> 
> en tout cas chapeau


Je crois pouvoir dire sans me tromper que ces bnvoles le sont devenus le plus naturellement du monde.

Ils taient tous venus chercher une solution  un problme et ont poss leur question. En entendant une rponse correcte (et en cherchant aussi de leur cot), ils rpondaient en mme aux questions qu'ils avaient rsolues. 

A force de poser des questions (plus au dbut) et d'en rpondre (plus  la fin) ils ont finis plus par se lier  DVP. 

Et vous savez quoi, les tests, dbogage et autres, ce sont souvent des dfis de rponses qu'ils se donnent devant un problme difficile.

En tout pour ma part, j'ai commenc par poser des questions; maintenant je rponds tout en cherchant dans cette bibliothque de rfrence.

Voila ce que j'en pense.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Comment rentrer dans l'equipe? car j'ai une opinion sur un forum que je pense serait utile pour certains et qui n'est pas prsent ici!


Il est probable que le forum que tu cherche existe dj car tu as mal cherch, on en  dj 800, et sache par ailleurs qu'on  des forums "gnraux" ou "autres"  sur pratiquement toutes les technologies, et que donc il te suffit de crer ton message dans le forum gnral ou autres concern.

S'il y  pas encore de forum spcifique c'est qu'il y  pas encore assez de messages pour crer un sous forum, c'est quoi ton ide au juste ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Ils taient tous venus chercher une solution  un problme et ont poss leur question. En entendant une rponse correcte (et en cherchant aussi de leur cot), ils rpondaient en mme aux questions qu'ils avaient rsolues. 
> 
> A force de poser des questions (plus au dbut) et d'en rpondre (plus  la fin) ils ont finis plus par se lier  DVP. 
> 
> Et vous savez quoi, les tests, dbogage et autres, ce sont souvent des dfis de rponses qu'ils se donnent devant un problme difficile.


c'est exactement cela et dans cet ordre pour cela. Ce fut aussi le cas et mon intgration dans l'quipe d'autres forums ou communauts.

et mme si on ne les attend pas, un "merci" sincre d'une personne  qui on a rsolu le problme vaut plus que tout salaire possible  :8-):

----------

